# Electric Burner for cheese?



## ldroszel (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever used an electric burner (like a round oven burner) in your firebox with a metal/mesh pan in your firebox for smoking cheese?  Does this still get too hot in your chamber?


----------



## walle (Apr 29, 2010)

Roszel,
For cheese, you just need enough heat to make smoke.  I don't know about the electric burner part, but lots of folks have rigged up soldering irons in coffee cans.

Looking for a temp under 100*, perferably 70 - 90, otherwise you will need a stack of tortillas or nacho chips...!


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 29, 2010)

Just cut up a bunch of Peach wood and saved some saw dust. The coffee can and soldering iron approach is what will be used. Works great. Just make sure it is a new iron. Don't want any lead smoke in there with the cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is what I use now for cheese and it works very well 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=92639


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 29, 2010)

Your burner may get too hot but you could try it. I use to smoke cheese on my propane smoker but had a really hard time keeping the temps below 200 so I had to watch it all the time and flip it when it started to melt through the grates. I now use the soldering iron in a soup can and it works great. I am going to get one of the A Maze N Smokers though those  are so slick.


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's what I use, It is an electric hot plate with a pan of wood chips.
It works good for me.  You do have to keep an eye on it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85871


----------

